# thoughts on different WD brands.



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

We have been straining our old 1,000/10,000 lb Eaz-Lift hitch pulling our 8k toy hauler with 1,100lbs+ on the tongue. It hasn't bent or shown any signs of fatigue but we are having our trailer tongue lengthened enough to hold our Yamaha gen, a new air compressor and the usual tongue equipment (two batteries, two 7 gallon propane tanks and an electric tongue jack). With the added weight and leverage I figured it was time to get a better hitch, as in at least 1,400/14,000 capacity. Our old hitch is a round bar design with chains and I was looking at the trunnion types also. Does anyone out there have experience with both types and if not how do you like the ease of setting up and using what you have? Also comparing the chain type hookup to the solid bar kind.


----------

